# 1st time machine polish pics



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok so i got a das polish machine and thought lets give it a go today, i am pleased with the results i dont think i have gor rid of the swirls so will have to practice to get rid of them i used a sonus sfx -2 pad with sfx - 1 polish then used the finishing pad with ez creme and it is looking very good if i do say so myself. Pics prob dont do it justice, its not quite there i really want a deep wet look.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

good work but you'll need a good wax on top to give it a deep shine


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Will have to do that next week then, i have victoria red wax to try.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Looking good mate, gave mine a quick once over today.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Loos good Ian, I'd be proud of that.

Need to wash mine now, made me feel ashamed.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, like you I have invested in a DAS6 with the Menzerna range of polishy things. Does any the boys on here use the machine for wax purposes? :? Will you?

Cheers

Paul 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

You can use it for waxes yeah, i used a glaze with it. My wax is a put on by hand job


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Victoria Wax will look great on that! I find 3x layers with at least an hour in between each one.

If you can Red Moose Machine Glaze will add a nice wetness before the Wax.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Never thought of putting more than one layer on. I will give it a go this weekend


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Well normally 2 is good enough to ensure a full coverage and increase durability, however I find with a 3rd coat of Vic Conours adds to the depth!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just read up on the red moose stuff, gotta get some of that sounds really good.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

its all very complicated !

Looking really good though Ian


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Looking good buddy, need some more pics to properly show it off 

Charlie


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Just read up on the red moose stuff, gotta get some of that sounds really good.


I use it often. Check out these threads of mine on DW where I used the same combo:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=148402

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=114194


----------

